# Mikado / Sakura



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Are Mikado japanese watches any good?









And what about the Sakura 25j movements within them?









Are they related to Seiko and / or Citizen?









Thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've never one Paul, are they new watches ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm not sure Roy....I don't think so....bought this on the Bay last night for Â£30...

Seller's photos...dunno why I bought it, but price is right!







and I love the fan logo on crown, dial and back.













































Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks very nice.

The movement does not look like any Citizen or Seiko that I have seen.

It could be a Ricoh movement , I don't really know.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice buy Paul

I really like the little details on the watch, like the case back, signed crown and fan logo. Interesting case shape too. Movement looks good too. Looks solid. Not like those crappy Chinese auto movemens


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice watch Paul,thats another Japanese make to add to my list so far I`ve got;-

Seiko,

Citizen,

Orient,

Ricoh,

Osaki,

Urika,

Jubilee(?) from Roy`s NOS section,

Mikado

Any others Guys?

Note I`m not including the likes of Grand Seiko,Credor, Brightz(?) etc which are just high end subbrands of Seiko etc.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice and clean movement but most of the screws appear to be busted.







Also it doesn't look like a 25 jewelled movement.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Not sure about the screw heads, that might just be the photos...









But not surprised about not being able to see the 25j....open up any old Seiko / Citizen and most, if not all the jewels are hidden by the automatic rotor and assembly.









When I receive the watch, I'll give it a thorough going-over (







) and post some more pictures.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thanks, it will be great to see more pictures with the movement.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mikado arrived the same day as the Ventura...and I forgot about it







. Here are some better pictures.

It really looks to be a quality Japanese watch







but I've not managed to find anything about them at all...might have to post on SCF and see if they know anything...

The dial is VERY purple (more so than in the photo):










Nice movement with rotor removed. Marked "INT."










Compulsary hairly wrist shot (just for Neil







):










Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> The dial is VERY purple


Are you sure it isnt 'Lavender'


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > The dial is VERY purple
> 
> 
> Are you sure it isnt 'Lavender'
> ...


I was thinking more Lilac...as long as it's not Pink, or one of the many variants, I dont care









It actually rather a fine watch: dial, crystal, case and movement are all very clean.







. Also has quick set on day and date and can also be hand wound.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It does look good Paul...I would be interested in what the SCF lot make of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Gorgeous hairy wrist Hawkey.









The Mikado is interesting I've never seen one so must be rare or are they a new firm?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think it's rare









Here is the only response I got from the SCF people
















Now *who* is LesZ...come on, own up, I know you're reading this














I like your style and thanks for the feedback.









Cheers

Paul


----------

